# kitchmas, pink pearl, violet & pink opal



## Alexa (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## pinkpanthr03 (Jun 7, 2005)

those colors are soo pretty!! They look really good on you!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 7, 2005)

u wow me everytime!!! i love it...the pinks look so good with ur eyes!!


----------



## mj (Jun 7, 2005)

alexa!  you're my favorite!  love the pinks.  <3


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 7, 2005)

love it love it love it!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 7, 2005)

looks freakin' awesome. I love using pinks. I'm going to have to steal that look and try to put it on as well as you did!!


----------



## tabgirl (Jun 7, 2005)

Good god woman!!! Is there a color you cannot wear??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are so beautiful!


----------



## Julie (Jun 7, 2005)

Gorgeous Alexa! I might have to borrow this look for tomorrow. Hopefullly it will turn out similar to yours although I don't have your amazing makeup skills!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 7, 2005)

yah! this is one i'll DEFINITELY be copying!!! thanks sweetie =) FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jun 7, 2005)

Your eyes are sooo amazing and looks great all the time! Gracious me will be another shadestick on my to buy list!


----------



## user2 (Jun 7, 2005)

wooow pink pearl suits you amazing!


----------



## oddinary (Jun 7, 2005)

whoa, that's really hot! i'd love to recreate that look, too bad me will look tired with light pinks


----------



## Sanne (Jun 7, 2005)

wow this is a sexbomb-look! really hot!


----------



## Lollie (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah baby yeah!


----------



## lola336 (Jun 7, 2005)

Once again, amazing pics.  I'm always excited to see what new things you post..one of my fave fotd's.  You have great eyebrows and beautiful cat-like eyes..keep the pics coming!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 7, 2005)

So beautiful! And you have got to do a brow tutorial for us sometime!  I need some serious help lol!


----------



## snexce (Jun 7, 2005)

love the colors and i love your eyebrows


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 7, 2005)

omfg Alexa I worship you 

This is the best ever!! Holy crap!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 19, 2005)

yes. another perfect application!


----------



## Emmi (Oct 19, 2005)

That look amazing! You have pretty eyes.


----------



## missytakespics (Oct 19, 2005)

that looks so fantastic on you!!!!
im inspired!


----------



## Starbright211 (Oct 19, 2005)

Your eyes look amazing!!! I am definitely going to try that one!!!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 19, 2005)

I love it! I love pinks and purples


----------



## Padmita (Oct 19, 2005)

This looks so neat! You just gave me a great idea on how to use some very similar colours I have lying around and I was wondering how to use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2005)

you're so adorable and your makeup is always perfect, love it!!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 19, 2005)

very pretty


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 19, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## KJam (Oct 20, 2005)

Absolutley beautiful - I love the pinks!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 20, 2005)

The color choices are fab! I love your eye shape!


----------



## Peaches (Oct 20, 2005)

That is gorgeous! Love love love the liner!


----------



## visivo (Oct 20, 2005)

YAYY pretty. Awesome application.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Oct 20, 2005)

oh my gosh your mu looks soooo good~! oh dang! when i try to use pinks i look ill.  haha you look great


----------



## user4 (Oct 20, 2005)

oh, that's pretty!!! wish i could pull off pinks like that!!! whew


----------



## Heather_Rae (Oct 20, 2005)

I can never get eyeshadow to look that good.  How do you gals do this?  That is so pretty!


----------



## Joke (Oct 21, 2005)

I have to agree that this look is awesome for you!
You have such a great skills!


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm really liking this look, very nice!


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 21, 2005)

Stunning, I'm going to try and do this.  I can never make pinks work.


----------



## thoxxa (Oct 21, 2005)

gorgeous as ever!! always like your FOTD's
great job!


----------



## hazelinsight (Oct 21, 2005)

pink goes really well with your skin tone. i love the look!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 22, 2005)

That is pretty. pink freeze looks so different on me.


----------



## lilu (Oct 22, 2005)

Those are some seriously beautiful pinks on you!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow that's so amazing!  Good thing I got Kitchmas yesterday...I definitely wanna try your look.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 22, 2005)

GORGEOUS!  is Pink Pearl d/c'ed?  =(

but i heard Stars N' Rockets (e/s) is similar to Pink Pearl pig...


----------



## iheartfelix (Oct 23, 2005)

goodness, that is one of my favorite pink looks i've seen!


----------



## iMACculate (Oct 24, 2005)

Im new...but this is by far the best freakin blend job i've come across all day...you're great. hopefully ill get some pics up soon.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 24, 2005)

I always love your posts, your eyes are amazing. Pinks look good on you!


----------

